# leopard gecko white feet???



## ryanking045 (Jun 20, 2010)

hi i have a male normal leo and i noticed today after the first handling that his feet are white, im just woundering if this means anything????
like is it a HET marker of summin or is it just they way they are coz none of my past normals had white feet so im confused lol
prob a waste of time question but it dosnt hurt to find out dose it lol
heres a pic


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

I see nothing but normal feet on the leo pictured.

The eclipse gene often throws up white feet/socks especially when crossed to the Super Snow gene...

http://inlinethumb17.webshots.com/41232/2755696490054421107S600x600Q85.jpg


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Most of mine have white feet.


----------

